# Help! Shoulder problem 6 weeks out from Meet



## Bowzer23 (Sep 15, 2016)

I was deadlifting last week with no problem, I went to do pullups after and couldn't do one because my shoulder really hurt. It was the same for all pulling excercises. I bench pressed fine 100% no problems. This week I go to deadlift and it felt uncomfortable during my warmups and after my first work set was in agony. couldn't even pick up the big plates. If I reach my arm out it hurts to turn my palm so it faces up (supination I think).

My current plan is to take 2 weeks off deadlifting/pulling excercises and try DE deadlifts at 50-70% in 2 weeks. If that feels good I would try deadlifting heavy again in 3 weeks. If it doesn't feel good no deadlifts until the meet lol. 

Anyone had a problem like this, any ideas for my approach over the next 6 weeks? 

thankyou gentlemen


----------



## snake (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm calling bicep from what you're saying. Is it in your under grip hand?

This is a shot in the dark but try DLing with straps and a double over hand grip. If that gives you no pain, I maybe right. Then trash any pulling movements that involve the bicep.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Sep 15, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm calling bicep from what you're saying. Is it in your under grip hand?
> 
> This is a shot in the dark but try DLing with straps and a double over hand grip. If that gives you no pain, I maybe right. Then trash any pulling movements that involve the bicep.



Wierldy enough its on the overhand shoulder where my palm is facing in. Im thinking biceps too, but I have literally zero pain in the biceps itself.


----------

